# Garteneugestaltung



## GERMAN-LOBO (23. Nov. 2016)

vorher-april 2014 und nach 2,5 jahren umgestaltung.


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (23. Nov. 2016)

bilder


----------



## Petta (23. Nov. 2016)

Hi Lobo........
sehr schön geworden,gefällt mir


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2016)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen 
Was sagte dein Terminkalender doch gleich, 2.01.17 bei mir zur Gartenneugestaltung 
Bin gespannt wie glatt deine Brücke im Winter wird


----------



## mariohbs (23. Nov. 2016)

Jepp, das ist mal ne Veränderung! Super Gemacht


----------



## Ida17 (23. Nov. 2016)

Tolle Anlage, da hat sich jede Mühe gelohnt!


----------



## andreas w. (23. Nov. 2016)

Toll toll toll . Da kann man nur neidisch den Hut ziehen. Glückwunsch und Respekt .


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (24. Nov. 2016)

schön das es gefällt 
(rene)Bin gespannt wie glatt deine Brücke im Winter wird 

die wird nicht glatt--es sind rauhe granitplatten und haben schon 2 winter hinter sich.
der weg ist selbstgemacht mit einer schablone-wird dann ausgefüllt mit estrichbeton.ca.170-25kg säcke a 2,79€ fertigbetonestrich hab ich dafür verarbeitet.
darunter sind estrichmatten-so ist der gesamte weg eine verbundene platte.der weg hat mir mit den estrichmatten ca.550,-€ gekostet.billiger geht nich ;-) sau arbeit-die sich aber allemal lohnt 
  

alle findlinge sind gesammelte von feldern hier in der gegend.alle steinplatten,sind vom bauschutt oder alte natursteingehwegplatten-die ich zerschlagen habe um die trockenmauern zu setzen.
so hab ich den großen stein auf die teichwand bekommen 
        

auch die alten basaltbordsteine kommen vom bauschutt-hier als treppe verarbeitet
    


die lampe ist aus kg rohr gemacht-das fensterteil eine kg muffe und das dach aus yton-porenbeton.geht mit bewegungsmelder an.
  

die brücke ist auch selber mit einer schalung gemacht.
       

alle formbäume habe ich selbst gestaltet.manche schon seit über 20-25 jahre.also viel ist da nicht gekauft worden für die umgesaltung. 

hier z.b. meine chinesische ulme.
    die sah mal so aus--lang ist es her.  

hier mal ein video--da ist der garten aber noch nicht ganz fertig.





_View: https://youtu.be/FQ7qZaAoo0M_


----------



## jolantha (29. Nov. 2016)

Bernhard, Deinen selbstgemachten Betonweg finde ich richtig toll. 
Könnte ich mir für meinen eigenen Garten auch gut vorstellen 
Die Gartenlampe ist naürlich auch eine klasse Idee .


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (11. Feb. 2017)

hi
bei uns gab es dann heute auch mal schnee.


----------



## Erin (13. Feb. 2017)

Wirklich toll geworden! Was hast du denn für Polsterstauden auf deinen Beeten gepflanzt? Sieht so schön dicht aus, das gefällt mir am besten


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (15. Feb. 2017)

hallo


Erin schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Polsterstauden auf deinen Beeten gepflanzt? Sieht so schön dicht aus, das gefällt mir am besten



um den teich ist bubikopf-eine zimmerpflanze-das grün friert im winter kaputt-die wurzeln aber überleben und im frühjahr ist es ruck zuck wieder grün.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubikopf_(Pflanze)

der rest im garten ist sternenmoos und einige verschiedene moose aus dem wald.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Feb. 2017)

Total Super das Ganze!- und noch dazu in diesem Forum so einfach die Bildern in vernünftiger Größe anzusehen!

Die Brücke muss ich auch so dieses Jahr bauen- allerdings dann mit KANN Logsleeper belegt.
Das hast Du sehr sauber gebaut!!!

Was für Beton hast Du da verwendet- irgendwas spezielles- oder einfach Estrichbeton?
Hier in Berlin bröckeln einige Brücken--Betonkrebs- teilweise recht neu Bauwerke. (und wohl auch die Autobahn nach Dresden....)
Ich werde wohl Trasszement verwenden- knackige Mischung und den Beton einfärben.

Hast Du den Beton vor den Granitplatten irgendwie mit einer "Sperrschicht" versehen?


----------



## Erin (15. Feb. 2017)

GERMAN-LOBO schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> um den teich ist bubikopf-eine zimmerpflanze-das grün friert im winter kaputt-die wurzeln aber überleben und im frühjahr ist es ruck zuck wieder grün.
> ...



Muss ich mal testen, dankeschön


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (16. Feb. 2017)

hi



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Was für Beton hast Du da verwendet- irgendwas spezielles- oder einfach Estrichbeton?
> Hier in Berlin bröckeln einige Brücken--Betonkrebs- teilweise recht neu Bauwerke. (und wohl auch die Autobahn nach Dresden....)
> Ich werde wohl Trasszement verwenden- knackige Mischung und den Beton einfärben.
> 
> Hast Du den Beton vor den Granitplatten irgendwie mit einer "Sperrschicht" versehen?




das ist normaler beton.kein estrichbeton-da ist die körnung zu fein.wozu eine speerschicht ? die fugen der platten sind mit silicon versigelt,da läuft nichts drunter.


----------

